# Compaq Presario C700



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

I play world of warcraft but have a lot of trouble with lag. I have heard people talking about drivers and other ways of improving computer performance. However I don't know a lot about that sort of thing any advice on how I could change my computer for the better would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi bartier Welcome to TSF :wave:
How much Memory have you got in this system?
Vista needs at least 2 gig to run well.


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

I only have 512meg :| should i go back to xp


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I went back to XP, But if you like Vista Just add the Memory modules. Xp like all that memory Also.
Most laptops have integrated graphic so it is using system memory also, this cuts down on the amount of memory you have to run app's.
With more memory you can allocate more to the graphics and still have plenty for app's.
I have 512 allocated to video and the rest 1.5 gig system. and it ran very nicely with both Vista and XP.


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont know if it can even be upgraded to 2 gig how could i find out


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bartier said:


> i dont know if it can even be upgraded to 2 gig how could i find out


check with Kingston or Crucial websites, they have online tools to do this. just an additional info., if you are considering going back to XP, make sure you have the complete set of drivers for your model before doing anything. Compaq website is the best source for this (check under Driver/Downloads for your model).


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe I would be better off waiting and getting a tech guy to come and help me out.


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=176F59B1A5CA7304

Crucial recommended that upgrade for ram, turns out I have two slots capable of 1gig each so I'm pretty happy. How long would it take someone to actually install those into my computer, I'm trying to consider the price of the upgrade.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bartier said:


> http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=176F59B1A5CA7304
> 
> Crucial recommended that upgrade for ram, turns out I have two slots capable of 1gig each so I'm pretty happy. How long would it take someone to actually install those into my computer, I'm trying to consider the price of the upgrade.


install of RAM would take only a few minutes. if the RAM slots are directly accessible (like both slots are located in one place like at the bottom part of the base), it should not be complicated. I think 10 minutes is already more than enough.

i checked HP/Compaq website and got this:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01118662.pdf

Check it out, it gives you the instructions on how to do it.

here's the complete service manual:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01301275.pdf


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok do you think that should be enough resolve my original lag problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bartier said:


> Ok do you think that should be enough resolve my original lag problem?


that could help (lots of things to consider).


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

Would ram be your first thing to change?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bartier said:


> Would ram be your first thing to change?


if price is a factor... YES!!!


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

Can I take a stab and guess that if price wasn't the first thing that a whole new laptop would be the first change? lol


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I think I payed $104 for my 2 gig


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

:laugh:

personally i think laptops are cool... just not for games. there are entertainment/gaming laptops out there but for the same price, i'd rather get a PC desktop. 

games are resource intensive thus needing BIG resources (big RAM, high grade video cards, large capacity disks, big power supply to keep up with the load requirements then you need cooling). i could not imagine putting ALL these things in a small frame or making them tiny so they can all fit inside. somehow i feel, it will give up sooner than a desktop... but that's just me. :grin:


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah that's a fair call but I'm 17 and we have a desktop already, we got it in 2000 so u can understand what it's like. There is no way I could fit a desktop in my house. Would you recommend ram as my first try.


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

By the way the point of saying that I'm 17 is that I don't get a lot of say as to whether or not I can make room for a desktop of my own, lol


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bartier said:


> Yeah that's a fair call but I'm 17 and we have a desktop already, we got it in 2000 so u can understand what it's like. There is no way I could fit a desktop in my house. Would you recommend ram as my first try.





bartier said:


> By the way the point of saying that I'm 17 is that I don't get a lot of say as to whether or not I can make room for a desktop of my own, lol


yup... i was once 17 too...

about the RAM, go for it. and should you get curious what else you can 'replace or upgrade', best if you download the service manual (and please use it) before you open your laptop up..


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

OK do you reckon it is simple enough for anyone to do it? I would love to give it a try but don't want to risk ruining anything.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bartier said:


> OK do you reckon it is simple enough for anyone to do it? I would love to give it a try but don't want to risk ruining anything.


did you download the service manual? read it first (Memory upgrade or memory replacement topic). from there decide if you can do it on your own or not. follow the precautions stated in the manual and everything will be smooth. 

if you are good with a screw driver, i believe you can do it (but please READ the MANUAL :grin


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

I read it, it does sound pretty easy, I only have two questions.

Will my computer instantly recognise the upgrade or will I have to download drivers or something? And how can I make myself electrostatically discharged? Would touching the frame of a trampoline do it? lol I am just thinking about how that shocks you sometimes.

I guess that was 3 questions.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bartier said:


> I read it, it does sound pretty easy, I only have two questions.
> 
> Will my computer instantly recognise the upgrade or will I have to download drivers or something? -- for RAM it will be recognized instantly
> 
> ...


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

Alright sounds good. I'll come back and tell you how it went when I get it.


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

I live in Australia and crucial doesn't deliver outside the United States. Are there any good Australian online shops like that? If not should I just ask the guy who usually fixes our computers.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

bartier said:


> I live in Australia and crucial doesn't deliver outside the United States. Are there any good Australian online shops like that? If not should I just ask the guy who usually fixes our computers.


if there are some computer stores in your neighborhood, you can get one from there. in fact they can tell you what type of RAM you need and may be they also can help you install the RAM too.


----------



## bartier (Apr 22, 2008)

Well that sounds good I'll have to shop around. Thanks for your help. It's been great.


----------

